# cloudy water in new tank



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just give it time and let your filters develop their bacterial colonies. It may take a week or so to clear. You can try adding bacteria to the water from cycle products.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

But I haven't even started doing a fishless cycle yet.... no ammonia added into the water yet so the bacterial colonies can't start reproducing.... or does the flourite have some ammonia in it?


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Be patient. Its probably just fine dust from the pea gravel. Let the system run. You could try some water changes if you are that impatient. But it will likely take some time to clear.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

OK thank you both for the responses. I am very impatient, but I can live with letting it settle. I thought at first there might be something wrong, but now I know there isn't.

Thanks (I'll be patient)


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

LOL i am too! I'm all about instant gratification. I probably would have changed the water since nothing was in there. 

But if i've learned anything about this hobby, is that patience is key! I dont always succeed with that.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah I had the same problem when I used play sandfor the first time. I only half ass rinsed it out and my water was cloudy for at least a week. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.615651,-88.302764


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Good to know Elrodg. When I switch out the substrate in my 15G, I will make sure to rinse it out real well so this does not happen again


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

You could try siphoning out all the water and refilling the tank very slowly. Using a piece of bubble wrap helps diffuse the water flow very nicely. That will remove the tiny floaters you have right now.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

So I woke up this morning and a good majority of the cloudiness has gone away. But now I notice the dust particles (which were floating around from the pea gravel) have settled on the bottom. If I make any movement that is real close to the bottom of the tank, I disturb the dust and it starts floating around again. I'm assuming siphoning the substrate will help get these dust particles out of my tank?


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dont sweat it - I am going over 2 weeks and I am still Cloudy as you said, however, I have continued to add a few fish which has caused it to "cylce" continuously. 

I am hoping it clears up soon - getting sick of not being able to see the back of my tank.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 14, 2011)

Get some water clarifier. Two or three drops will help. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.615669,-88.302741


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Cleaning the mechanical filtration pads,sponges,can help.
Would clean them frequently maybe each day, and this should help.
Would clean these in dechlorinated water or water from the tank after water change.
I spent nearly four hours rinsing 90 lbs of sand for 80 gal tank last year, and water was crystal clear after an hour.
rinhse ,rinse,rinse some more.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I doubt water clarifier will help as it's just fine dirt from the pea gravel which needs to settle. The water is pretty clear now anyway (I can see the back of my tank finally), it's just when I make any movements around the substrate that disturbs it.

I'll make sure to clean out the filters I have as well as siphoning the substrate. This should help get the fine dirt out of the substrate


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

i had the same problem with dust a few times.

if your tank is basically empty, just run the filter full-bore with floss. rinsing/replacing the floss often (like 2 or 3 times a day) helps.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah a 50 percent water change would prolly do you some good as well


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.615651,-88.302764


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

I agree with the water change...you could do two things: 1) carefully hold the siphon just over the gravel and suck out the lightest particles or 2) disturb the substrate so its up again and change a ton of water. Since you dont have anything in the tank you'll be fine. Its good you didnt put anything in the tank, you can resolve this issue easily with out having to worry about the variable of plants and fish.


----------



## gil_ong (Jul 10, 2008)

i had this thought when it last happened.

how about emptying the tank, drying everything out and the vibrating/shaking it until all the fine sediments settle to the bottom with the coarser stuff rising to the top?


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a reason why I never put anything in the tank as soon as I put the substrate in (minus heater and filters), and this is why roud:


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 14, 2011)

Well I wouldnt worry about stripping down the tank. Just do one heavy water change and then wait a day ortwo and change out 20%. that will clear up your water to almost crystal clear. The water change itself will disturb any sediments and fine particles for the filter to catch. Also give the filter media a good cold water rinse. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.615682,-88.302823


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Elrodg said:


> Well I wouldnt worry about stripping down the tank. Just do one heavy water change and then wait a day ortwo and change out 20%. that will clear up your water to almost crystal clear. The water change itself will disturb any sediments and fine particles for the filter to catch. Also give the filter media a good cold water rinse.


That's exactly what I'm going to do tonight. Big water change while trying not to disturb the substrate too much, but enough to get the sediments out of the tank. I will also rinse out my 2 filters because I did notice they have the sediments all over them as well


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Elrodg said:


> Get some water clarifier. Two or three drops will help.


 
Not necessarily - when a tank is cycling, it simply will settle itself. But being impatient and wanting to "See" my tank - I tried this to absolutely no avail. 



roadmaster said:


> Cleaning the mechanical filtration pads,sponges,can help.
> Would clean them frequently maybe each day, and this should help.
> Would clean these in dechlorinated water or water from the tank after water change.
> I spent nearly four hours rinsing 90 lbs of sand for 80 gal tank last year, and water was crystal clear after an hour.
> rinhse ,rinse,rinse some more.


I am not sure I agree. Early on in the cycling you NEED beneficial bacteria, and it grows mostly on said mechanical filtration, sponges etc...cleaning it only sets you back some. Yes you need to clean these things over time to prevent buildup and what not, but I dont believe this early on





gil_ong said:


> i had the same problem with dust a few times.
> 
> if your tank is basically empty, just run the filter full-bore with floss. rinsing/replacing the floss often (like 2 or 3 times a day) helps.


This is good advice if in fact the issue is "Dust" and tiny floating particles, but I have an inkling this is a product of the nitrogen cycle which in that case no media will assist, just has to take its course. 




Elrodg said:


> Well I wouldnt worry about stripping down the tank. Just do one heavy water change and then wait a day ortwo and change out 20%. that will clear up your water to almost crystal clear. The water change itself will disturb any sediments and fine particles for the filter to catch. Also give the filter media a good cold water rinse.


Again - I am not sure I agree. A water changes is Definately good advice, becuase I think this is the nitrogen cycle taking course, and in that case there is ammonia, Nitrite buildup. However, if this is a fishless cycle, just let it play out. Ammonia --> Nitrites --> Nitrates --> Clear. Water change will only prolong the process wont it? And if there are no fish we need to prevent from harm, then no need to change water...




shinycard255 said:


> That's exactly what I'm going to do tonight. Big water change while trying not to disturb the substrate too much, but enough to get the sediments out of the tank. I will also rinse out my 2 filters because I did notice they have the sediments all over them as well


See above, but I am only trying to provide my 2 sense...


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 14, 2011)

Well that was a long winded post. Well a cold water rinse will not kill the bb just lose a little. Excessive heat will def kill it. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=36.615574,-88.302846


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Realistik84 - I am NOT cycling yet. I have not added any ammonia or fish to start a cycling process. It is dust particles from my pea gravel since I didn't rinse it off well


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Elrodg said:


> Well that was a long winded post. Well a cold water rinse will not kill the bb just lose a little. Excessive heat will def kill it.
> 
> 
> Sorry... - I guess I look at it like we are all working together serving a common objective, but mutilple opinions help...nothing personal
> ...





shinycard255 said:


> Realistik84 - I am NOT cycling. I have not added any ammonia or fish to start a cycling process. It is dust particles from my pea gravel since I didn't rinse it off well


My apologies. Not rinsing off well will definately cause that issue, but the tank will cycle wether you add stuff or not. Adding such things just "expedites" it a bit. 

Does anyone disagree? I could be wrong, but believe I am correct in saying so...

*EDIT: I just went back and re-read the initial post, did not realize you just did this last night. There are like "3 Cloud Water" threads and I think I got them confused because I thought you setup a few days/week ago. 

If your tank is still Cloudy a week from now, go back and re-read my posts and then I will be correct haha*.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Apologies accepted. When I woke up this morning, about 95% of the dust particles had settled onto the bottom of the tank and the water was crystal clear pretty much. So the only thing I could think of it being is just dust particles. When I made a sudden water movement by the substrate, it kicked up all the dust particles around again and made it cloudy. So as long as I siphon out a good majority of the dust particles, I should be good to go

And if I'm wrong, I will come back and say that you were right Realistik84


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

So here is an update:

So I started to siphon out the gravel tonight to get all the dirt particles out of the substrate. Well, all I gotta say is that I will most likely be doing water changes every day for at least a week or 2 in order to get all the dirt particles out of my tank. I'm really kicking myself in the ass for doing a half ass job rinsing out the pea gravel before putting it in my tank.

A word of advice for anyone putting sand/pea gravel into your tank, *make sure you do a real good job rinsing it out first before putting it in the tank or you will be in the same situation I am in right now*.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Realistik84 said:


> Not necessarily - when a tank is cycling, it simply will settle itself. But being impatient and wanting to "See" my tank - I tried this to absolutely no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Agree with much of what you say, but was under the impression that OP had not yet begun the fishless method for developing bacterial colony but was merely wanting to clear possible dust/dirt.(substrate)
Am doubtful much biological activity has begun without food source.
I still suggest cleaning mechanical media with tank water just cause it's a good practice in my view and will help clear the material of gunk it collects while not losing too big a portion of bio-filter.


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

roadmaster said:


> Agree with much of what you say, but was under the impression that OP had not yet begun the fishless method for developing bacterial colony but was merely wanting to clear possible dust/dirt.(substrate)
> Am doubtful much biological activity has begun without food source.
> I still suggest cleaning mechanical media with tank water just cause it's a good practice in my view and will help clear the material of gunk it collects while not losing too big a portion of bio-filter.


I noticed this, and posted the following:

*EDIT: I just went back and re-read the initial post, did not realize you just did this last night. There are like "3 Cloud Water" threads and I think I got them confused because I thought you setup a few days/week ago. 

If your tank is still Cloudy a week from now, go back and re-read my posts and then I will be correct haha*. 


(I Felt bad :icon_roll afterwards)


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

shinycard255 said:


> Realistik84 - I am NOT cycling yet. I have not added any ammonia or fish to start a cycling process. It is dust particles from my pea gravel since I didn't rinse it off well


 Unless you're using RODI, there's ammonia in the water.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

No ammonia in my tap water. Some water systems may have nitrates present.


----------



## MaineAquatics (Sep 22, 2011)

I have the SAME exact problem in my tank.. and I have flourite capped with gravel as well... no ammonia fish or plants and still got cloudy water... mines even made a very thin layer on the surface... I've been told by everyone it's harmless.. except one guy who said to throw my tank away lol.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

MaineAquatics said:


> I have the SAME exact problem in my tank.. and I have flourite capped with gravel as well... no ammonia fish or plants and still got cloudy water... mines even made a very thin layer on the surface... I've been told by everyone it's harmless.. except one guy who said to throw my tank away lol.


So here is the remedy I came up with to fix this problem that we both are having. I siphoned all the water out of my tank and then scooped all of my substrate into a 5 Gallon bucket. I took the bucket as well as the tank outside. I rinsed out the tank first as it had all the dirt particles stuck to the bottom as well as some of the glass. I dried out the tank and brought it back in the house. I then grabbed 2 more 5 gallon buckets to clean out the gravel/flourite. I thoroughly rinsed off the flourite/gravel (little bit at a time) until the water ran clear from in the bucket. Once the water was running clear, I went back inside with the clean gravel/flourite and put it in the tank. Now hopefully when I fill the tank of for real (which will be tomorrow as it's dark out and I can't clean the gravel anymore), the water should be crystal clear. I shouldn't have any dirt particles floating around and the water shouldn't turn brown/red from the flourite either as I rinsed it out. 

I hope this helps you out roud:


----------

